# Australian Singer Refuses To Show Her Face, Puts Back to Audience



## SeaBreeze (Sep 23, 2014)

I just saw her as a guest performance on Dancing With the Stars.  You see two dancers in blonde wigs, and meanwhile she's singing with her back to the audience.  I saw her once on a daytime talk show, and I thought it was ridiculous.   Call me old fashioned, but I think this is rude.  To me it's a turn off, no matter what her reason is.  What do you think?


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm not a follower of pop music so it is not surprising that I've never heard of her.

I looked her up and this article explains a bit about this tactic.

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/music/sia-pop-stealth-star-article-1.1863303



> Moves like this seem counterintuitive in an age when pop stars, from Lady Gaga to Rihanna to Miley Cyrus, eagerly plaster their faces on every magazine and ad campaign, as well as send out Instagram shots of themselves on the hour.
> 
> The fact that she has turned away from the camera has become a talking point. It’s a water-cooler-chat way to get people to pay attention.“Everybody thinks they have access to every artist now,” says RCA Senior Director of Marketing Val Pensa, who worked on Sia’s campaign. But “Sia isn’t taking selfies every 20 minutes.”
> 
> ...



How good is she as a singer, as distinct from her appeal as an entertainer?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 24, 2014)

The only Aussie singer to listen to is Vera Lynn...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 24, 2014)

Oooh.. Your are in deep doo doo now.
Wait 'til the Brits wake up. :eek1:


----------



## Raven (Sep 24, 2014)

I heard her on Dancing With the Stars and thought it was very strange with her back to the audience,
and the dancers put on a weird performance.  
I would not want to hear the singer or see the dancers again.
Is that what's called entertainment now?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 24, 2014)

"We'll meet again don't know where don't know when..."


----------



## Falcon (Sep 24, 2014)

Better than in-your-face  rappers !


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 24, 2014)

Everyone wants to have a gimmick in the entertainment world.  I guess that is hers.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 24, 2014)

Maybe she should stick to the radio.  Johnny Cash is the only performer I know, who turned his back to the audience on occasion, but not to sing that way.  His silhouette  was recognizable from the rear.
View attachment 9845


----------

